# Mini Mill Belt Conversion



## Kanuck1958 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Everyone
I am new here and I have a question. I just purchased the belt conversion kit for the Seig X2 mini-mill from LittleMachineShop (I have a Craftex CT 133). I went to install the kit this weekend and the base plate mounting holes are slightly too close together, also the drive pulley for the machine head is slightly too large. Everything else fits : I thought these machines were all the same? I contacted Ron Steele and he said "that is the first he has heard of it". Has anyone else run across this?
Kanuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 26, 2009)

Kanuck---Good question. I have a Craftex CT129 mill, and I didn't know that there was a belt conversion made to fit it. Is it the same as a Seig?---Brian


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a mini mill of the X2 variety.......Not all mini mills are the same!

Mine is a Conquest which I purchased from Chester here in the UK.

I found a set of plans on the Yahoo minimills group by Jerry Rollet, downloaded them and proceeded to build.

As I began machining, I found subtle difference between his measurements and those of my mill...Suffice to say I ended up building on the hoof and having to mod various bits to fit..



















Best of luck with the conversion guys...Sing out if I can help..


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine's a home made conversion as well, different to that, but I had to fudge the plans in a couple of places to make it fit the H&F HM10


----------



## tmuir (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought that belt drive kit and it fitted my HM-10 perfectly.
The only issue I found was my motor mounting bolts were too long and I had to grind them shorter.
After doing that I found the new shorter bolts they supplied sitting on my work bench. :


----------



## rake60 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Kanuck.

I can't tell you if there is a difference.
The Craftex CT133 certainly looks like a Sieg X2 but it is not
listed in the compatible mini mills on Little Machine Shops 
Belt Drive Conversion page. That is interesting.

Rick


----------



## Kanuck1958 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It looks like I'll have to make my own pulley for the milling head. I have already redrilled the base plate to fit. I let you know how I make out.
Brian I have no idea if the kit will fit a CT 129. I would have thought it would fit my machine with no mods. It looks exactly like many of the machines that the kit was supposed to fit. Judging by some of the posts I would say there are at least subtle differences between machines. I see you are in Barrie, I am just across the lake from you in Keswick. Small world huh.


----------



## Schnupfhuhn (Apr 25, 2011)

> I contacted Ron Steele and he said "that is the first he has heard of it". Has anyone else run across this?
> Kanuck



I heared the same pitch around the same time: never had a problem, never heared of a mill where it won´t fit. I exchanged emails with Chris Woods from LMS and he supplies the Sterling Steele conversion kit. Pretty bad, 150$ plus customs down the drain, the only thing really useable part for an Amadeal or Einhell is the belt. [/irony on] I talked to two Austrian guys who, like us, were the first ones to run into this problem. Yeah,right. [/irony off]


----------

